# I bled when injecting Buserelin



## Pantheistju (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi - I accidentally hit a vein when injecting Buserelin in the tummy? This happened on Saturday morning (29/01/2011) and when I pulled the needle out there was quite a lot of blood so assumed this is what I had done. I have a nasty bruise there now and have suffered vertigo/dizzy spells ever since then. I am aware that dizziness is a side effect of Buserelin but it seemed too much of a coincidence that the vertigo started within half an hour of this injection. I have not suffered vertigo up to that point (I have been d/r'ing for 9 days now) but have suffered it in the past (it was not related to fertility issues back then).

Your advise would be most welcome as I am nervous about doing the same thing again (although yesterday and today's injections were fine) but the dizziness remains.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Try not to worry.
The dizziness might just be a psychological response to thinking that you have injected into a vein.

Make sure that you stay at least a couple of inches away from the midline of the tummy and on a line between the hip and the naval in the fatty tissue. Some of us have more to pinch than others   

If you are really worried or feel ill then consult with the doctor.

I had one or two times when injecting when there was bleeding and all was well.


----------



## Pantheistju (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you for the advise


----------

